# What is YOUR favourite fantasy miniature?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Following a similar trend in threads in the general 40K section. I though that it would be fun for fantasy fans to nominate their favourite model of all time. Feel free to include forge world or GW miniatures. However if the model is no longer available then please include a picture.

If I had to nominate 1 model then I would have to choose the Galrauch model. It is what got me into Warhammer in the first place and it still looks sooo awesome now!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Favourite model? If I'm honest, the huge Chaos Dragon from Forge World. From the standard game, Archaon. It's beautiful.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

This guy, hands down.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome midge. Pure awesome. Might want to actually get .jpg link though (right click, copy image url)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah yeah, In my hurry to get it posted I copy pasted over part of the BBC code, its fixed now.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

the green knight hands down the prettiest model ever


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I love the poison wind Globaters!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Bizzarely mine is an old Empire captain with a hammer, Its 1 dimensional and probably the least dynamic or impressive general ever but I love painting it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I couldn't pick one model exactly but these guys make me want to start Fantasy (well them and the plastic Warriors of Chaos), even though I have no intention of ever playing Dark Elves:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

For the Empire, I think this is one of there coolest models
View attachment 10351


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Everything new metal heroes is awesome. I also love death company, beastmen and the Hellpit Abomination.

Edit: Death Company are 40k!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

This model wins it for me. Made me want to collect Skaven, and was an unbelievable joy to paint...


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Dragon orge shaggoth.

I still have vague expactations of fielding an army led by Kholek Suneater.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

This guy:










To me, he just screams Warhammer.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

All of these guys are badass.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

man I gave love almost all the fantasy miniatures!
1 -I would start skaven only becouse of him! http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440084a&prodId=prod1070010a
2-thats one sick model! http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440114a&prodId=prod800842
3-true nurgle http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1050028


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I've really never truly thought of this. Well, on the spot, I do really like the Nurgle Lord on horse. Ah ha, wait, I have it!

The Dark Elf Executioner Champion. I will use it as my Dreadlord it's so badass. (Providing I paint him up different and don't use him with executioners...although I doubt I ever will use them anyway!)


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the archeon on foot model which was released at games day 2004

http://www.ironhalo.net/Images/Warhammer/archaon01.JPG


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

*Galrauch, First of the Chaos Dragons
Tomb King Scorpion
Chakax, Eternity Warden
Deathmaster Snikch*
*http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat440042a&prodId=prod1170242]SkulltakerSkulltaker

*i would also add Lord Kroak on to this list, but i couldn't find a decent enough pic of him with the death mask on, cuz that add to his coolness and badassery


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Raizer Sabre said:


> *Galrauch, First of the Chaos Dragons*
> *Tomb King Scorpion*
> *Chakax, Eternity Warden*
> *Deathmaster Snikch*
> ...


mine has its deathmask on if you remember seeing it


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

lol yeah i didn't think to look through the forum though


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I may be prejudiced, but I love the Ogre Kingdoms Tyrant. He's as big and dangerous looking as he should be. All things considered, he's one of the most dangerous non-unique Lords in the game.


----------

